# danio swimming sideways



## pisces (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got back from vacation to find one of my glowlight danios swimming on his side--he looks normal otherwise, and will eat, but as he moves he turns, like a corkscrew. Obviously something's badly wrong, but what? Is there anything I can do for him? Is this likely to be an injury, or something that could infect my other fish? (I can't treat the tank, b/c I have shrimp, but I could move him, or everyone, to a QT and dose them w/ something). Everyone else looks fine. (Tank has 6 glowlight danios, 4? otos, 12+ red cherry shrimp, lots of ramshorn and malaysian trumpet snails. params this morning, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, nitrates 10. temp was a little high yesterday--got to 85 before I turned the AC on)

Any thoughts? I guess I'm going to have to put the little guy down, but I hate to do it...

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

I put one of my Columbian tetras down this past weekend for a similar problem. He was having a very difficult time swimming and had not eaten in 4 days. I decided to finish him off since i have never had a fish recover once they start acting weird and stopped eating. Hopefully it wasn't contagious... On a side note i did some reading about humane euthanasia methods for fish and i tried the alcohol and water method....I would not recommend this...I wish I would have done the sharp knife on a cutting board instead...its much much, much faster.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

What size tank and how long have you had him? Ours have hit their life span, which was very fast, and are dropping off one by one. I personally wouldn't dose him in another tank with anything. I'd QT or put the fish down as they usually don't come back from that type of thing- danios dont at least. it could be a neurologic issue. Something you really can't control.

GL!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That sounds like a case of swim bladder disease. Often times it can be a simple case of constipation. Did you use an automatic feeder while on vacation? The fish may have overeaten while you were gone if that was the case. If so, try stopping feeding for a couple days, except for some thawed frozen peas that have been shelled. The fiber can help straighten the fish out sometimes.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I would also increase the temperature 2-4 degrees F and add a little MgSO4 (epsom salts) to your water.


----------



## pisces (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope that's what it is. I had a friend feed the fish, and she knows how much I give them, but you never know. I'm going to wait and watch (and try the peas).


----------

